# endometriosis?



## *Amz* (Apr 28, 2009)

I put a post on another forum, but i think its maybe more for this forum. I had constant diaerah for 3 weeks.I went to use the bathroom one morning and had diarah, i thought maybe ive caught the stomach bug which seems to be going around, so il wait it out. I had terrible right sided pains too, which i never thought anything of. I have never had diaerah with my ibs, always go 1-3 times a day for a normal bowel movement with no troubles, sometimes get constipated and bloated but nothing severe, the dr at the hospital said if my ibs has been like this since i was born it wont change. Ive never had diareah before with it.My period then started so i thought maybe my period on top of a bug is making it all worse, i was feeling really tired, lack of energey, hot then cold..just awful! Ive never had any problems atal with my periods really, dont really get bad cramps, never take painkillers during them and they are usualy light and last for about 3 days. no problmes atal. This time thought i had really bad periods cramps that made me double up, the blood was really dark, nearly black, heavy and sore. i thought this would pass. Then my periods stopped..then about 2 days later started again! I constantly have period cramps and during and after intercourse alot of the time im sore, its like a deep pain that doesnt go away after a few hours. Ive tried lubes etc even though i dont need to use them but nothing works. I have right-sided pain. I use the pill but still get cramps constantly. Im always tired now, i could sleep all day and night if i could. I get headaches aswell recently. Soemtimes having a bowel movement hurts, but not my back passage, it feels like a really bad period cramp. Im having to go to urinate alot, and sometimes its sore.Ive been tested several times for stis and water infections. Ive had water infections before but it felt diffrent i didnt get the pain with that, just burning sensation when peeing. Ive got no stis, which i didnt expect to have as i always carry out safe sex. I also get a feeling of pressure down there all the time. Ive been examined by my dr and everything is normal there and in the right places..so no like prolapse or anything bad like that. Everything looks normal to me too, as i check myself regularly just to make sure. On the other forum a got a reply saying i could have endometriosis. Im not really sure waht this is. does it run in familys or can people be born with it? The pain from intercourse and period pain feelings been going on over a year now, and is getting worse. My dr doesnt really see it as a problem? Ive never went to a gyno or anything like that before.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The pain with intercourse and period pain can be signs of endometriosis.It is when bits of uterine lining get out of the uterus and hang out in the abdomen. That tissue still responds as if it is in the uterus but it causes symptoms because it is where it isn't supposed to be.Does your regular doctor do your breast exams and the pap smears? If they don't you should get a gynocologist for that (my internist can do them, but he farms me out to the gynocology clinic for anything other than regular care). It probably is worth checking in with a gynocologist to see if you should be evaluated and if you might need treatment.


----------



## *Amz* (Apr 28, 2009)

The doctors dont check my breasts or do smears or that on me. Im 18, so i wont even get a smear done till im 21.Im going to see the doctor and ask to be refered to a gyno to check me out, as im sure my stomach complains are due to something that has been happenig in my lady areas. It will take months to see anyone up here though, im 50 miles from the nearest hospital and waiting list are huuuuge. the onl y reason id getta see someone soon is if the doctor though i had something life threating or i was an emergency


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I guess they changed the recommendations.When I was that age it was a pap smear starting when you are sexually active.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I didn't think you could be on the pill without a yearly pap test. Where do you get your pills?


----------



## *Amz* (Apr 28, 2009)

i get my pills prescribed by my doctors. I started them when i was younger for my acne. and now use them for contraception. Ive been sexually active for 2 years, im going to see a doctor today. I was doubled in pain last night, exactly like period pain but my period stopped 2 days ago! I also noticed sum spotting, and my periods are heavy and sore, and when i open my bowels i get a period pain feeling.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

I went and seen my gyno about a month ago because I have been having painful sex, period cramping everyday, back pain, fatigue, my husband also feels like he is hitting something during sex and that is when that pain hits. I have cramping for hrs after sex and now my periods are heavier with more clotting and more pain. She did an exame and thought she felt a fibroid tumor so we did an ultrasound. It showed my uterus is folded over on itself. I am having a laprascopy done on June 24th so she can check for tumors, endometreosis and see exactly how my uterus is positioned. I was on the internet lastnight looking up endometrosis and it stated alot of the time it is misdiagnoised with ibs. I was told I had ibs but am wondering if maybe my female problems are related to my bathroom issues. The only issue I have as far as ibs is urgent bowel movements. Everything else came on after that which is when I went to the gyno. Has anyone heard of any female issues causing urgency in the bowels?


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

So does anyone know if it is true that if you have endometreosis it can be misdiagnoised as ibs? Could it make you have bathroom issues also? I am having my laprascopy done next Thursday so I guess I will see how that turns out and if I even have it.


----------



## Kes1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi, I've not specifically heard about female issues causing bowel / urgency problems, but I have IBS myself and have had endometriosis (now treated and cleared) AND I have had a polyp in my uterus for good measure!The poplyp caused very heavy clotted and painful periods for at least a decade (doctors did not care to help me - just gave me painkillers for that). Eventually the polyp showed up on an ultrasound scan, but then before it got treated my body actually expelled it itself. As soon as my body expelled the polyp I was so much better. Polyps are VERY rare so I would not necessarily start stressing about whether you have it yourself if you read my post. Endometriosis caused me to have needle-like sharp pain on my left hand side, it turned out I had endometrium tissue growing on top of my bladder which possibly aggravated a nerve ending at certain times of the month. I have had this pain on and off for about a decade, after endo was diagnosed and treated I stopped having the pain. I guess it is possible for endometrium tissue to grow on areas close to the bowels, maybe that causes some pain with BMs, but I am not really sure, best to ask!Hope this help in some way


----------



## Amz (Jun 4, 2009)

Endo tissue can grow anywhere in the body, even the lungs and on rare occasions even the brain. It can be found in the bowel or anywhre in the digestive track.It can also be found in other places that are close to the bowel and interfere with its workings. In the last few days ive eating diffrent foods to see if it agravates teh problem, one day i ate tones of fruits (surely if i have D it owuld make it worst) but it was the same the next day. I dont always have to go in the morning, i kno most ibs sufferers feel this is the time there ibs is at its worst? i could eat all morning and then maybe afternoon or night go to the toilet once and have soft diaherah. this is also a reason my doctor doesnt think i have ibs, cos foods dont seem to affect it, just my period..I have constant pain on my left and right sides, with my left getting worst all the time.


----------

